# how to polish your car without a garage?



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi everyone. 
i’m a newbie from York and i’m trying to do my first polishing to my car, but i don’t have a garage so i’m always postponing it. does anyone have a clue how could i do it or if there is a safe technic for it doing outside? (i personally don’t think that it is safe, but there most be someone out there in same condition as me without a garage for the car, and still manages to detail it). Thanks in advance for all the tips and suggestions.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

just get on with it ..been polishing mine outdoors the last 20+ years , pick a calm day


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

You can easily polish a car without a garage. That's what I do.
The only thing to watch is the weather. You don't want to get part way through a panel for the rain to come on.
I'm pretty slow at polishing so I tend to just do a few panels at a time rather than a whole car. I tend to wash, polish and then apply protection as I go along, so if the weather does turn, I'm not running around like a madman trying to get protection on the car. Your climate may vary.
The only thing that is more difficult to do without a garage (IMHO) is ceramic coatings, but there are a lot of new coatings that are more suitable to non-garaged application.


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

steveo3002 said:


> just get on with it ..been polishing mine outdoors the last 20+ years , pick a calm day


thanks, forgot to mention that a live on a all new street with all new builds and some still being built so there's always lots of dust flying around. that's one of my concerns also.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

fabionvieira said:


> thanks, forgot to mention that a live on a all new street with all new builds and some still being built so there's always lots of dust flying around. that's one of my concerns also.


any friends /parents etc with a driveway to use?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

All you really need is a duster, or a bucket of ONR and a towel. De dust the area you’re polishing with an ONR towel, dry it with another, and polish away. A day that isn’t windy helps massively.


----------



## Alfie7777 (Jul 25, 2018)

There might be someone local to you on the forum that would be happy to share their facilities


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

tosh said:


> All you really need is a duster, or a bucket of ONR and a towel. De dust the area you're polishing with an ONR towel, dry it with another, and polish away. A day that isn't windy helps massively.


thanks that's a great idea, will look into some onr


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Alfie7777 said:


> There might be someone local to you on the forum that would be happy to share their facilities


that would be great, specially if they could give me some more pointers as i never polished before, have been following some youtubers (detailing world, forensic detailing and a couple more) to get as much knowledge as i can before trying but i know that you will only improve yourself when you get your hands dirty (on the job).
also have been looking to see if anyone is renting weekly any garage or unit with electric points but no luck as yet.


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

you'll be perfectly fine detailing your car as long as you have a roof on top, i.e., as long as youre working in shade. Ive even done a black car in the middle of summer with no roof and that was a huge challenge. Took me 3 days to finish and I swore I'll never do anything without a roof on top.


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

I do mine outdoors. What I have started doing though is not doing the whole car in a day. I do a few panels and make sure they are as good as I want them, next time (maybe a week or 2 later, do another couple, repeat).

Obviously the panels I am working on are washed, clayed, etc.

Once each panel is done I put on a variety of LSP's to see which one gives me the best result.

Once all completed, I take off the various LSP's and apply the one I like the most to the whole car. I find it makes the process more enjoyable rather than getting frustrated half way though and skipping corners and if you are outside and the weather changes you have not wasted hours prepping the whole car.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I do mine outdoors - just try to make sure either not a hot day or in direct sunlight and have had no problems ...


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

fabionvieira said:


> that would be great, specially if they could give me some more pointers as i never polished before, have been following some youtubers (*detailing world*, forensic detailing and a couple more) to get as much knowledge as i can before trying but i know that you will only improve yourself when you get your hands dirty (on the job).
> also have been looking to see if anyone is renting weekly any garage or unit with electric points but no luck as yet.


:wave: That'd be me over on the DW channel


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Polished part of the wife's car today. I've only ever polished outside.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

scooobydont said:


> I do mine outdoors. What I have started doing though is not doing the whole car in a day. I do a few panels and make sure they are as good as I want them, next time (maybe a week or 2 later, do another couple, repeat).
> 
> Obviously the panels I am working on are washed, clayed, etc.
> 
> ...


That's nice idea, thankd


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

RandomlySet said:


> :wave: That'd be me over on the DW channel


Yes, I know I started following you on YouTube when you posted here saying that you had a new channel there. Thanks for all the great tips and tutorials. Keep them coming.


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

MBRuss said:


> Polished part of the wife's car today. I've only ever polished outside.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Well by the looks of it, most people do it outside and here I was all stressed and worried, as long as we do it with precaution and care it will be fine. Thanks everyone for all the support and tips


----------



## fabionvieira (Oct 30, 2018)

Andyblue said:


> I do mine outdoors - just try to make sure either not a hot day or in direct sunlight and have had no problems ...


Thanks I'll make sure it won't be sunny or out of shade.


----------

